# bad herp day



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

so the dragons weren't posing for us but the prickles did


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

seen a few of these lately, first one i've picked up


----------



## Jewly (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, did it mind being picked up?


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

it seemed ok. Didn't stress to bad


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww cute!


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww how cute. I love echidnas.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2008)

I picked up one years ago on a herp trip. Desperately wanted to take a photo but the camera was back at the car. My mate had a beautiful big thick woollen jumper on which he took off and wrapped the Echidna inside and continued herping until I returned with the camera....about 10 minutes. When I lifted up the jumper on the ground all I could see were a couple of the Echidnas spikes sticking out of the ground and a great big hole smack through the back of the jumper!!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 20, 2008)

I bet that hurt:lol: Cute pic m.punja


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats gold greg. That's why I haven't bothered with the other one's I've seen, they bury to deep and I don't want to hurt them so I don't go to too great an effort to flip them but this one was rather simple


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeh...once they start digging that's it, I don't even bother trying. I have moved some off the roads in which case I pick them up by the back legs.

Did you get anything else that day mark?.....very roughly what area are you in?


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes I've found them on roads, easy to pick up.

My fave was a baby way less than half that size but had all of its spikes, so cute, and in early 80's I didn't take a camera, too easily broken.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

seen some tree dragons and a bluey is all greg its about an hour out from the airport, could take you there one day if you want


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

the bluey was a blotch and the camera wasn't good enough to get shots of the dragons, my mate has the pics of the bluey, ill get him to email them too me


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2008)

cheers Mark

definately catch up sometime for a herp


----------



## thesilverbeast (Oct 21, 2008)

punja, you wouldnt know any good spots around the airport would you? 


I live there but never see anything!


----------



## m.punja (Oct 21, 2008)

might do


----------



## thesilverbeast (Oct 21, 2008)

Care to share where some you know of are? :lol: 


If you're ever out that way, I'd love to come on the trip!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty cool  Here's one I picked up last season. Your picture is better, but mine was in the rain


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2008)

did you get little infected sores where the quills pricked you??thats happened to me

i found 2 of them while herping in the last week

the proper technique to picking them up is to tap finger on there forehead ,then there back legs dart out ,and then you pick them up by the back legs
try it ,it works well


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2008)

love these little guys, this one was just walking down my street, cars and dogs everywrere, so i took it to the local park.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 22, 2008)

As the old "ants pants" ad used to go....... "sick em rex"


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2008)

They are gorgeous animals! I just love the Echidnas


----------



## mungus (Oct 22, 2008)

believe this or not.
I was up in Glen innes a few years back bow hunting.
Came across a RANGER in the middle of nowhere [ private property which backed up on national parkland ]
He was actually on our property........lol
He was aboriginal & guess what he was cooking up, had about 1/2 dozen of them.
Was taking home a few for the family and friends.
He offered me a piece, but I declined.
So, their not only cute, but taste nice.........................lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2008)

mungus said:


> believe this or not.
> I was up in Glen innes a few years back bow hunting.
> Came across a RANGER in the middle of nowhere [ private property which backed up on national parkland ]
> He was actually on our property........lol
> ...


Something to do with echidnas eating ants makes their meat meat as sweet as sugar, not like meat at all.
I ate it once a few years ago when i was with some aboriginals in south australia.
They are a delicacy as far as some people are concerned.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 22, 2008)

thats interesting, great pic bazz and that echidna is huge sdaji! No I didn't get infected sores and will try that technique next time I cross one. I think they are great critters also, got a soft spot for them for sure.


----------

